

Who writes about real start-ups? My story on trying to. - rayhano
http://www.rayhano.com/post/21845205918/silicon-roundabout-reporter

======
robert_mygengo
I don't really understand why this is on the front page, or what the point of
the article is (apart from a grumble). Not saying it ain't so, but struggling
to care...

~~~
mattmanser
Think he needs an editor to run an eye over the piece?

/jk

~~~
rayhano
That's probably why it's on the front page: entertainment value

------
Terretta
Where is the category for companies that bootstrap from 0 into 7 or 8 figures
of revenue without funding? Is that also the 'unfunded club'? You open with a
paragraph about the problem, then your own categories perpetuate the problem.

// Feel free to get in touch if you're looking for someone in that category.

~~~
rayhano
Interesting point, I would be intrigued to see how many such companies there
are.

The conceptual purpose behind The Unfunded Club was to give prominence, and
therefore an avenue for support and recognition.

Drop me an email Rayhan at rafiqomar dot com

------
marathe
At least he didn't get caught out flogging any made-up 'scoops' during his
internship: <http://hasrohansilvaquityet.tumblr.com/>

------
snambi
the title was interesting... they story was confusing.

